

Clothing Startup Pistol Lake Launches Crowdfunding Campaign For Awesome Hoodies - jeffepp
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/09/pistol-lake-crowdfunding-hoodies-henleys/

======
healyhoops
I got a polo from these guys during the original kickstarter campaign and am
going to order some more.

~~~
wsul
Pix or it didn't happen. :)

Appreciate the support Healy.

------
wsul
FWIW, we launched Pistol Lake on HackerNews exactly 304 days ago!

------
jeffepp
I've got 3 items from Pistol Lake and I can vouch for the quality -- they're
awesome! Definitely going to get a couple hoodies.

------
westjones
I also got their original Kickstarter package. Love these shirts. Can't wait
to pre-order the next round. Doing that today.

------
test1235
International delivery?

